# Tranfering 8mm movie film with a neat trick.



## Direct Current (Apr 8, 2005)

*Hay Zulu and all you other camera nuts, want to share with you something I did and if you are like me have a ton of old 8mm film that can't be thrown because it has a lot of old memories. 

What I Did was kind of net to me. and save me a bunch of money so if you don't mine here go's *
* I look around and found sever device that would do this but at a great sum of cash. I found some places around that did that but it frighten me to think I would get someone that would shreed my film in many reasce pieces before and would return the film. Ok So what I did was I had an old 8mm film splicer with a two inch square edit screen to look at the film whale you turn by hand the little little 8mm reel with a small knob. The picture was ok and clear enough tow lokk at but turning it by hand was jerkey, how some ever :4-zap:i had a few old RC control cars with small motors in hen that al ready the ability to speed control them. So I took two and replace the hand control on the splicer with the RC control car motors. (one pulling the film and the other with one tenth the pull speed but in reverse direction) The allow the film to be speed adj. how fast the film went thru the splicer, the other keep the tention on the film some it pull smoothly thru.//// next I used a digital Video camera back up about 2 feet from the splicer video editing screen with a pic of cardboard 2 ft long shape the same size and the splicer and at othe end shape around the video cam. ( Note I also painted the inside of the card bord jet blace to kill any relexison in the tube. Adjust ehe focal on the carmera ad speed of the film passing thru the splicer. Boy O Boy what a picture, 

When I transfer the film to my computer and my video editing program and it was great neet and dirty trick. you can still get the splicer on sale on the net. so if you guys have some 8mm fil, go for it. 

I'l post them when I get the chance, right now have two people to work with, parrents, BYBY and God Bless. 
*


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

well done DC - look forward to seeing a sample


----------

